# NEW: BIG JOHN IS A GOODTIMER



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 08:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *


 alot of :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: be going on from the haters</span> congrats john!!


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :h5: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 AM~16265314
> *WHAT EVER IT TAKES THAT BIG "GT" WELCOME THE HOMIE BIG JOHN AND THE NEWEST CHAPTER TO OUR GROWING FAMILIA.....GOODTIMES ALL DAY.."THE WORLD WIDE TAKE OVER"...MIGHTY GT!!!*


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 10:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *


 :thumbsup: BIG JOHN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *



CONGRADS BIG JOHN AND MARIO WELCOME 2 THE MIGHTY GT AND ALSO CONGRADS ON THE SOUTHERN CALI CHAPTER WE STARTING THE YEAR RIGHT !!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, WinLoseOrTie, 2ndchance

WUTS GOOD G TIMERS WHOS NEXT ? :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT Welcome Big John and Mario to the GT family


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 11:35 AM~16265972
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, WinLoseOrTie, 2ndchance
> 
> ...


Me I want 4 tacos de asada and an horchata


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 12 2010, 10:39 AM~16265995
> *Me I want 4 tacos de asada and an horchata
> *


 :biggrin: COMETE ALGO :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *


 :biggrin: WELCOME HOME...


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 12 2010, 10:07 AM~16265721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PLAQUE... :wow:


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

welcome BIG JOHN and Mario. I know you guys will put it down like you know how.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 10:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *


 :biggrin: CONGRATS BIG JOHN AND MARIO


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

wow, no shit u gotta do what u gotta do, and goodtimes congrats on a cool mother fucjer


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 10:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *



WELCOME BIG JOHN AND MARIO TO THE GT FAMILY... TTT FOR THE SO CAL CHAPTER...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT for some Legends in the game!!! GT comin big in 2K10!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GLAD TO HAVE SOME MORE HEAVY HITTERS out on the WEST CONGRATS BIG JOHN AND MARIO AND THE SOL CAL CHAPTER i know you guys will hold it down


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 12 2010, 12:00 PM~16266624
> *wow, no shit u gotta do what u gotta do, and goodtimes congrats on a cool mother fucjer
> *


WE HAPPY 2 HIM ABOARD


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THE "WORLD WIDE" TAKE OVER....GOODTIMES ALL DAY.......*


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

CONGRATS BIG JOHN :h5:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 12 2010, 09:44 AM~16265557
> *WHAT EVER IT TAKES THAT BIG "GT" WELCOME THE HOMIE BIG JOHN AND THE NEWEST CHAPTER TO OUR GROWING FAMILIA.....GOODTIMES ALL DAY.."THE WORLD WIDE TAKE OVER"...MIGHTY GT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP COO LAY... U LIKES..


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *


* CONGRATS BIG JOHN Y MARIO..*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *


Congrats to Goodtimes for the addition to their fam and Big John and Mario for their chapter.No doubt these cats will lead in the right direction!

:thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

*Congrats big John welcome to the fam....Gt all day * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, KandyRegal, don-don, shrekinacutty, gmorg, stacklifehydraulics, BIGRUBE644, heavyd40, itsonlyme1, CHUCKIEBOYGT

GOOD TOPIC I SEE WUS SUP 2 ALL


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BIG JOHN AND MARIO I KNEW YOU HOMIES CAN DO IT ITS ON FROM HERE ON UP THE SKY IS THE LIMIT HOMIES DO THE DAMN THING


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 12 2010, 01:47 PM~16267489
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BIG JOHN AND MARIO I KNEW YOU HOMIES CAN DO IT ITS ON FROM HERE ON UP THE SKY IS THE LIMIT HOMIES DO THE DAMN THING
> *


  :h5:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2010, 04:15 PM~16265345
> *alot of  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: be going on from the haters</span> congrats john!!
> 
> *


No hatin here he really hasn't been with the m for awhile i think.Hope he finds what he was looking for with goodtimes they are a real good club also.Big props to both goodtimes and john.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 12 2010, 11:44 AM~16265557
> *WHAT EVER IT TAKES THAT BIG "GT" WELCOME THE HOMIE BIG JOHN AND THE NEWEST CHAPTER TO OUR GROWING FAMILIA.....GOODTIMES ALL DAY.."THE WORLD WIDE TAKE OVER"...MIGHTY GT!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Love the quote... "ONE TEAM, ONE DREAM"... Congrats... :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 12 2010, 02:20 PM~16267806
> *Love the quote... "ONE TEAM, ONE DREAM"...  Congrats...  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 12 2010, 01:47 PM~16267489
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BIG JOHN AND MARIO I KNEW YOU HOMIES CAN DO IT ITS ON FROM HERE ON UP THE SKY IS THE LIMIT HOMIES DO THE DAMN THING
> *


X A MILLIE


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT.....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 12 2010, 04:30 PM~16268399
> *X A MILLIE
> *


watt up homie.......


----------



## Felon801 (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *


Congrats welcome to fam.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 12 2010, 03:39 PM~16268478
> *watt up homie.......
> *


U ALREADY KNOW JUST THAT MIGHTY GT LIFESTYLE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2010, 01:55 PM~16267554
> *No hatin here he really hasn't been with the m for awhile i think.Hope he finds what he was looking for with goodtimes they are a real good club also.Big props to both goodtimes and john.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

we keep our familia at the TOP


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 

U FUCKERS ARE GETN BIG.........CONGRATS TO ALL OF U


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 12 2010, 04:54 PM~16269117
> *:0  :0
> 
> U FUCKERS ARE GETN BIG.........CONGRATS TO ALL OF U
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 12 2010, 04:54 PM~16269117
> *:0  :0
> 
> U FUCKERS ARE GETN BIG.........CONGRATS TO ALL OF U
> *


*GRACIAS MUFASA.......*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 12 2010, 05:00 PM~16269169
> *GRACIAS MUFASA.......
> *


  U SHOULD KNOW BY NOW, I NEVER BEEN A HATER


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 12 2010, 05:04 PM~16269210
> * U SHOULD KNOW BY NOW, I NEVER BEEN A HATER
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

*Times* with them (no joto) :biggrin:


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2010, 03:34 PM~16268438
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 welcome to the familia big john, and welcome home mario, just to think, alex and big john on the same team? goddamn, mofo gonna be gettin broke off by the hundreds!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: STATE 2 STATE G.T. SMASHEN!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bmorelac_@Jan 12 2010, 05:42 PM~16269649
> *welcome to the familia big john, and welcome home mario, just to think, alex and big john on the same team? goddamn, mofo gonna be gettin broke off by the hundreds!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  STATE 2 STATE G.T. SMASHEN!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats wat u call that unstappible mighty GT :sprint:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 12 2010, 04:54 PM~16269117
> *:0  :0
> 
> U FUCKERS ARE GETN BIG.........CONGRATS TO ALL OF U
> *


THANKS MUFASA


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats to Big John an Mario..... :biggrin:....


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Jan 12 2010, 05:54 PM~16269804
> *Congrats to Big John an Mario..... :biggrin:....
> *


*WHAT IT DEW SLEEPS.......*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW HOME BIG JOHN,YOU VE ALWAYS BEEN MY HOMEBOY AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE NO MATTER WHAT,,GOOD LUCK HOMIE AND CONGRATS GOODTIMES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 12 2010, 05:59 PM~16269868
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW HOME BIG JOHN,YOU VE ALWAYS BEEN MY HOMEBOY AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE NO MATTER WHAT,,GOOD LUCK HOMIE AND CONGRATS GOODTIMES
> *


THANKS RICH


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, JR.70IMPALA.SD, THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 12 2010, 05:59 PM~16269868
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW HOME BIG JOHN,YOU VE ALWAYS BEEN MY HOMEBOY AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE NO MATTER WHAT,,GOOD LUCK HOMIE AND CONGRATS GOODTIMES
> *


*GRACIAS RICH....*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats Good Times on a legend in the hopping game to be,Y congrats John on one hell of a Club


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2010, 06:04 PM~16269927
> *Congrats Good Times on a legend in the hopping game to be,Y congrats John on one hell of a Club
> *


gracias wero loco ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 12 2010, 06:59 PM~16269868
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW HOME BIG JOHN,YOU VE ALWAYS BEEN MY HOMEBOY AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE NO MATTER WHAT,,GOOD LUCK HOMIE AND CONGRATS GOODTIMES
> *


Same here.now we can hop each other with out anybody getting madd.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 12 2010, 06:25 PM~16270186
> *gracias wero loco ...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 13 2010, 01:28 AM~16270233
> *Same here.now we can hop each other with out anybody getting madd.
> *


You know better then that people still gonna get mad. :biggrin: But at least it won't be majestics vs majestics,it never should have been.just what i think.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

told u big dawg congrats


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 08:13 PM~16271760
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHOS NEXT ALEX ? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, Tres Generacions, SIK_9D1, SGREGAL, WinLoseOrTie

:wave: :wave:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 09:15 PM~16271779
> *WHOS NEXT ALEX ? :biggrin:
> *



X 2


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 08:15 PM~16271779
> *WHOS NEXT ALEX ? :biggrin:
> *


sssshhhhh.if i tell u.ill have to kill u.j/k
STAY TUNED 4 PICS AND MORE PEOPLE TO COME :wow:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 08:25 PM~16271928
> *sssshhhhh.if i tell u.ill have to kill u.j/k
> STAY TUNED 4 PICS AND MORE PEOPLE TO COME :wow:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:25 PM~16271928
> *sssshhhhh.if i tell u.ill have to kill u.j/k
> STAY TUNED 4 PICS AND MORE PEOPLE TO COME :wow:
> *


SAME GT CHANNEL SAME GT TIME STAY TUNED... :biggrin: ..


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Congratz!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 12 2010, 05:59 PM~16269868
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW HOME BIG JOHN,YOU VE ALWAYS BEEN MY HOMEBOY AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE NO MATTER WHAT,,GOOD LUCK HOMIE AND CONGRATS GOODTIMES
> *


THANKS BIG RICH!!!!U ARE RIGHT U ALWAYS HAVE BEEN MY HOMEBOY AND ALWAYS HAD MY BACK !!!! AND WE ARE GOING TO STAY HOMWBOYS NO MATTER WHAT AND IM GOING TO HAVE UR BACK NO MATTER WHAT TO DOG!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 12 2010, 06:28 PM~16270233
> *Same here.now we can hop each other with out anybody getting madd.
> *


THANKS DOG!!!!YES WE CAN!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 08:22 PM~16272769
> *THANKS DOG!!!!YES WE CAN!!!!
> *


Cangrats but you gunna need one hell of a cover up tat LOL


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

CONRATS TO BIG JOHN AND MARIO , ....GT


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 12 2010, 09:39 PM~16273059
> *CONRATS TO BIG JOHN AND MARIO , ....GT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 08:25 PM~16271928
> *sssshhhhh.if i tell u.ill have to kill u.j/k
> STAY TUNED 4 PICS AND MORE PEOPLE TO COME :wow:
> *


I RATHER WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 12 2010, 08:39 PM~16273059
> *CONRATS TO BIG JOHN AND MARIO , ....GT
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)*
11 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, kocho801, charlee, MELLOMAN, ~FULLTIMER~, POPEYE_NWK, 1BADLAC, GARCIA CUSTOMS, Eazy, gmorg, wantsome

WUTS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 12 2010, 09:47 PM~16273200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE HAS NICE EYES PIMP :biggrin:


----------



## kocho801 (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 09:11 AM~16265314
> *I WOULD PERSONALLY LIKE TO INTRODUCE BIG JOHN AND MARIO INTO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA.WE ARE GETTING ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED HOPPER THATS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN 4 YEARS.GOODTIMES "SO.CAL" IS GONNA BE PUTTING IT DOWN LIKE THE ONLY WAY THAT THEY KNOW HOW.2010 IS GONNA BE GOODTIMES YEAR NO MATTER WHAT :0
> *


welcome carnales


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, mexicali67, 509Rider, kocho801, ~FULLTIMER~, MELLOMAN, Chris, painloc21, 81_cutty, Felon801, lucero63, jojo67, POPEYE_NWK, GARCIA CUSTOMS, Eazy, wantsome


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP HOMIES CONGRATS ON THE SO.CAL CHAPTER GT 2010


----------



## Felon801 (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats homies.


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 09:46 PM~16273189
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, kocho801, charlee, MELLOMAN, ~FULLTIMER~, POPEYE_NWK, 1BADLAC, GARCIA CUSTOMS, Eazy, gmorg, wantsome
> 
> ...


WAT UP CHUCH


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Jan 12 2010, 09:51 PM~16273262
> *WAT UP CHUCH
> *


CHILLIN DOWG GT REPN THATS ALL SHOWING THE LUV 2 THE MIGHTY GT CREW


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOODTIME HOMIES ?THANKS FOR HAVEING ME !!!!


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 09:55 PM~16273316
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOODTIME HOMIES ?THANKS FOR HAVEING ME !!!!
> *


 :wave: welcome to the family


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 09:55 PM~16273316
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOODTIME HOMIES ?THANKS FOR HAVEING ME !!!!
> *


YOU AT HOME NOW HOMEBOY STATE 2 STATE WE STAND AS 1 MIGHTY GT WELCOMES YOU IN 2 OUR FAMILY


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 09:55 PM~16273316
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOODTIME HOMIES ?THANKS FOR HAVEING ME !!!!
> *


WELCOME A BOARD HOMIE THANKS FOR BEING APART OF THE ~GT~FAMBAM :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 10:55 PM~16273316
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOODTIME HOMIES ?THANKS FOR HAVEING ME !!!!
> *


WATT UP HOMIE WELCOME TO THE GOODTIMES......WILL BE BY THE SHOP TOMORROW I'M OFF WORK EARLY.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WELCOME FELLAS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Streets (Feb 13, 2009)

BIG MOVES FROM A REALY BIG NAME IN THE GAME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 12 2010, 09:44 AM~16265557
> *WHAT EVER IT TAKES THAT BIG "GT" WELCOME THE HOMIE BIG JOHN AND THE NEWEST CHAPTER TO OUR GROWING FAMILIA.....GOODTIMES ALL DAY.."THE WORLD WIDE TAKE OVER"...MIGHTY GT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

ONE TEAM ONE DREAM, WELCOME ABOARD


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

CONRATS TO BIG JOHN AND MARIO , ....GT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

WELCOME TO GOODTIMES BIG JOHN & MARIO


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 12 2010, 06:57 PM~16269840
> *WHAT IT DEW SLEEPS.......
> *


Chillen chillen we gettin ready for our 1st show off the year.... :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHfvfM_N8Ww

:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 12 2010, 11:29 AM~16266404
> *:biggrin: CONGRATS BIG JOHN AND MARIO
> *


x2


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 12 2010, 11:33 PM~16273851
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHfvfM_N8Ww
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 09:55 PM~16273316
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOODTIME HOMIES ?THANKS FOR HAVEING ME !!!!
> *


*YA SAVEZ PLAYA, WELCOME TO THE HOME OF THE FULLTIMERS AND ITS FULL SPEED AHEAD!!!*  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Jan 12 2010, 10:28 PM~16273787
> *Chillen chillen we gettin ready for our 1st show off the year.... :biggrin:
> *


*THATS RIGHT...KEEP PUTTING IN WORK FO THE MIGHTY "GT"...*


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 09:55 PM~16273316
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOODTIME HOMIES ?THANKS FOR HAVEING ME !!!!
> *


I THINK WERE GOING 2 HAVE 2 CALL U "KING JOHN FROM GOODTIMES" :worship: :worship: :werd: :h5:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 10:53 PM~16274103
> *I THINK WERE GOING 2 HAVE 2 CALL U "KING JOHN FROM GOODTIMES" :worship:  :worship:  :werd:  :h5:
> *


IT WILL BE DONE LOOK @ THE L.A. TIMES IN THE MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 10:53 PM~16274103
> *I THINK WERE GOING 2 HAVE 2 CALL U "KING JOHN FROM GOODTIMES" :worship:  :worship:  :werd:  :h5:
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 09:55 PM~16273316
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOODTIME HOMIES ?THANKS FOR HAVEING ME !!!!
> *


NO NEED TO THANK US DOWG ITS A PLEASURE TO HAVE YOU IN THE MIGHTY GOODTIMES CLICK HOME OF THE FULLTIMERS
"ONE TEAM ONE DREAM"


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 11:55 PM~16274133
> *YEZZIRR!!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

I THINK WE NEED 2 CELEBRATE THIS WEEKEND PARTY @ THE FOUNDERS AFTER ELYSIAN PARK :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 10:59 PM~16274176
> *I THINK WE NEED 2 CELEBRATE THIS WEEKEND PARTY @ THE FOUNDERS AFTER ELYSIAN PARK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


COUNT ME IN I DONT DRINK REMEMBER YOU MEMBER :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 12 2010, 11:01 PM~16274196
> *COUNT ME IN I DONT DRINK REMEMBER YOU MEMBER :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


CALLATE CARA DE WINNIE :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 11:59 PM~16274176
> *I THINK WE NEED 2 CELEBRATE THIS WEEKEND PARTY @ THE FOUNDERS AFTER ELYSIAN PARK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM I HOPE U GUYS TAKE SOME CAPRI SUNS FOR US THAT DON'T DRINK :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 11:02 PM~16274209
> *CALLATE CARA DE WINNIE  :biggrin:
> *


PINCHE CARA DE LASTIMA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 12 2010, 11:02 PM~16274215
> *DAMM I HOPE U GUYS TAKE SOME CAPRI SUNS FOR US THAT DON'T DRINK  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 4 SHOO SOME BUD LIGHTS :biggrin: O QUIERES CHOCOMIL


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CONGRATS BIG JOHN...


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 12:04 AM~16274239
> *:biggrin: 4 SHOO SOME BUD LIGHTS  :biggrin: O QUIERES CHOCOMIL
> *


PANCHO PANTERA ..PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 10:59 PM~16274176
> *I THINK WE NEED 2 CELEBRATE THIS WEEKEND PARTY @ THE FOUNDERS AFTER ELYSIAN PARK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YEZZIRR SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!!!!YA DONT FORGET DA CAPRI SUNS FOR US THAT DONT DRINK LIKE DA HOMIS SAID


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

CONGRATS BIG JOHN FROM "JD ZENITH"


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 12 2010, 11:07 PM~16274280
> *CONGRATS BIG JOHN FROM  "JD ZENITH"
> *


THANKS DOG!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 13 2010, 12:07 AM~16274276
> *YEZZIRR SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!!!!YA DONT FORGET DA CAPRI SUNS FOR US THAT DONT DRINK LIKE DA HOMIS SAID
> *


I QUIT DRINKING A FEW YEARS AGO BUT I'M STARTING TO LIKE THE BATTERY FUMES :420: :sprint:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 11:07 PM~16274276
> *YEZZIRR SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!!!!YA DONT FORGET DA CAPRI SUNS FOR US THAT DONT DRINK LIKE DA HOMIS SAID
> *


*AA MEETING AT 6PM AND I GOT THE CAFESITO AND THE SWEET BREAD FOR THOSE THAT DONT DRINK... PERO LOS DEMAS BOLA DE BORACHOS I GOT THAT DON JULIO... :wow: :wow: *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 11:07 PM~16274276
> *YEZZIRR SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!!!!YA DONT FORGET DA CAPRI SUNS FOR US THAT DONT DRINK LIKE DA HOMIS SAID
> *


WE GOT YOU HOMIES COVERED


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 12 2010, 11:09 PM~16274295
> *I QUIT DRINKING A FEW YEARS AGO BUT I'M STARTING TO LIKE THE BATTERY FUMES :420:  :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin: PINCHE PELON :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: ma nigg


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 13 2010, 12:02 AM~16274215
> *DAMM I HOPE U GUYS TAKE SOME CAPRI SUNS FOR US THAT DON'T DRINK  :biggrin:
> *


or some koolaid jammers :biggrin:


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Oh shit...Thats Kool, Goodtimes doing it big, Congrats Big Jon :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 11:07 PM~16274276
> *YEZZIRR SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!!!!YA DONT FORGET DA CAPRI SUNS FOR US THAT DONT DRINK LIKE DA HOMIS SAID
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WHATS UP MARIO CONGRATS ON THE COME BACK....GT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 13 2010, 12:49 AM~16275046
> *  :biggrin:
> *


*WELCOME HOME PERRITO...SEE YOU SOON!!!*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

[/quote]
It was good talking to u at the shop homie!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 13 2010, 12:50 AM~16275049
> *WHATS UP MARIO CONGRATS ON THE COME BACK....GT
> *


Thanks big dogg feels good to be back!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 13 2010, 12:51 AM~16275056
> *WELCOME HOME PERRITO...SEE YOU SOON!!!
> *


  *Good to be home chucks. Fooo shooo!!!!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 13 2010, 12:49 AM~16275046
> *  :biggrin:
> *


WUTS GOOD MARIO WELCOME BACK HOMIE ITS THAT TIME  GT


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 01:06 AM~16275123
> *WUTS GOOD MARIO WELCOME BACK HOMIE ITS THAT TIME   GT
> *


Everything good fooo! U now me homie getting back on track allready !  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 13 2010, 01:13 AM~16275161
> *Everything good fooo! U now me homie getting back on track allready !   :biggrin:
> *


THATS WUT IM TALKING ABOUT FOO STAY FOCUS AND DO WUT YOU LIKE 2 DO!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 01:16 AM~16275172
> *THATS WUT IM TALKING ABOUT FOO STAY FOCUS AND DO WUT YOU LIKE 2 DO!!!
> *


Always homie


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 09:55 PM~16273316
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOODTIME HOMIES ?THANKS FOR HAVEING ME !!!!
> *


wat up big dowg


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 10:59 PM~16274176
> *I THINK WE NEED 2 CELEBRATE THIS WEEKEND PARTY @ THE FOUNDERS AFTER ELYSIAN PARK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


count me in on that big dowg


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 13 2010, 12:57 AM~16275086
> *Thanks big dogg feels good to be back!
> *


wellcome back big dowg


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 13 2010, 03:16 AM~16275530
> *wellcome back big dowg
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*What it is Goodtimers?*


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 13 2010, 07:51 AM~16275890
> *What it is Goodtimers?
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DOES IT LOOK LIKE BIG JOHN BROKE ALEXES WRIST!! J/K :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 13 2010, 05:51 AM~16275890
> *What it is Goodtimers?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 09:34 AM~16276423
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 13 2010, 06:51 AM~16275890
> *What it is Goodtimers?
> 
> 
> ...


*LIKE THAT.......GT ALL DAY.....* :wow:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

CONRATS TO BIG JOHN AND MARIO WELCOME TO THE FAMILY 2010 IS GOODTIMES YEAR!!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 13 2010, 09:08 AM~16276620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE BIZZNESS GOODTIMES 24/7


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:ninja: :ninja: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 11:05 AM~16277720
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


WUTS GOOD HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CONGRATS BIG JOHN AND MARIO  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

GOODTIMES .........2010


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

congrats bro on your move and all the goodtimes car club also


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 13 2010, 07:36 AM~16276436
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :sprint: :sprint: :rimshot:


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

CONGRATS


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE BIG JOHN ON HIS CLUB CHANGE.

SECOND OF ALL GOODTIMES AND THE MAJESTICS BOTH NEED TO BE GIVEN THEIR PROPS FOR LETTING BIG JOHN MOVE ON WITH OUT BEING HATTED ON.

TWO CLASSY CAR CLUB. MAJESTICS :biggrin:


----------



## JESSDAWG65 (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 13 2010, 05:51 AM~16275890
> *What it is Goodtimers?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: GOODTIMES..CC..TTT


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Jan 13 2010, 09:34 AM~16276838
> *CONRATS TO BIG JOHN AND MARIO WELCOME TO THE FAMILY 2010 IS GOODTIMES YEAR!!!!!
> *


LETS DO THIS BRO AND WELCOME HOME PERRITOS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ohhh Im pretty sure their out there :wow:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jan 13 2010, 04:51 PM~16280225
> *FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE BIG JOHN ON HIS CLUB CHANGE.
> 
> SECOND OF ALL GOODTIMES AND THE MAJESTICS BOTH NEED TO BE GIVEN THEIR PROPS FOR LETTING BIG JOHN MOVE ON WITH OUT BEING HATTED ON.
> ...


Why should there be any hatting.no matter why he did that,his decision will always be respected.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 13 2010, 07:15 PM~16282598
> *Why should there be any hatting.no matter why he did that,his decision will always be respected.
> *


THANKS DOG!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 09:55 PM~16273316
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE GOODTIME HOMIES ?THANKS FOR HAVEING ME !!!!
> *


 Well if it had to be another club? Let it be a club with some real G's in it's ranks!
Goodtimes is a club that is not to be takin lightly.. And now they have two new 
members, to further embed there plaques in lowridijng history...
Big John, Me and you go back a few years... no matter what color you fly!
You will always be family!!...... Markie DE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 13 2010, 08:23 PM~16283466
> *Well if it had to be another club? Let it be a club with some real G's in it's ranks!
> Goodtimes is a club that is not to be takin lightly.. And now they have two new
> members, to further embed there plaques in lowridijng history...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 13 2010, 08:48 PM~16283801
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :uh:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

A FEW OF THE SO. CAL CHAPTER MEMBERS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 13 2010, 09:21 PM~16284269
> *A FEW OF THE SO. CAL CHAPTER MEMBERS
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 13 2010, 08:21 PM~16284269
> *A FEW OF THE SO. CAL CHAPTER MEMBERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

HAPPY YOUR DA NEXT GOODTIMER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 13 2010, 10:24 PM~16284334
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


QUE ONDA JOEY :biggrin: QUE DICE LA BUENA VIDA


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 13 2010, 08:25 PM~16284356
> *HAPPY YOUR DA NEXT GOODTIMER HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


:around: :around: :around: :ninja: :sprint: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 13 2010, 09:21 PM~16284269
> *A FEW OF THE SO. CAL CHAPTER MEMBERS
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME BROS


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Jan 13 2010, 10:41 PM~16284597
> *WELCOME BROS
> *


GRACIAS AND CONGRATS TO U GUYS TO ON YOUR NEW CHAPTER.......GT DOIN IT BIG IN 2010 AND IT'S ONLY THE BEGINNING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 13 2010, 09:25 PM~16284356
> *HAPPY YOUR DA NEXT GOODTIMER HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


YOU WAS SCARED MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jan 13 2010, 03:51 PM~16280225
> *FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE BIG JOHN ON HIS CLUB CHANGE.
> 
> SECOND OF ALL GOODTIMES AND THE MAJESTICS BOTH NEED TO BE GIVEN THEIR PROPS FOR LETTING BIG JOHN MOVE ON WITH OUT BEING HATTED ON.
> ...


GOOD WORDS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 13 2010, 08:23 PM~16283466
> *Well if it had to be another club? Let it be a club with some real G's in it's ranks!
> Goodtimes is a club that is not to be takin lightly.. And now they have two new
> members, to further embed there plaques in lowridijng history...
> ...


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:45 PM~16284655
> *GOOD WORDS HOMIE
> *


QUE ONDA CHUCH


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 13 2010, 09:25 PM~16284356
> *HAPPY YOUR DA NEXT GOODTIMER HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


AND HAPPY HAS THE RESPECT OF EVERY GOOD TIMER HE IS MORE THAN WELCOME IN OUR FAMILY WHEN READY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 13 2010, 09:46 PM~16284677
> *QUE ONDA CHUCH
> *


WUTS GOOD PELON


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 08:47 PM~16284686
> *AND HAPPY HAS THE RESPECT OF EVERY GOOD TIMER HE IS MORE THAN WELCOME IN OUR FAMILY WHEN READY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 13 2010, 09:21 PM~16284269
> *A FEW OF THE SO. CAL CHAPTER MEMBERS
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU HOMIES SOON


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:47 PM~16284706
> *WUTS GOOD PELON
> *


CAN'T SHAKE MY FUKEN COLD


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 09:48 PM~16284711
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU PUT ALEX ON THE MAP HOMIE AND THAT BROUGHT GOOD TIMES IN THE HOPP GAME THIS IS JUST THE BEGGINING


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:47 PM~16284686
> *AND HAPPY HAS THE RESPECT OF EVERY GOOD TIMER HE IS MORE THAN WELCOME IN OUR FAMILY WHEN READY
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 13 2010, 09:50 PM~16284742
> *CAN'T SHAKE MY FUKEN COLD
> *


COUPLE SHOTS LOKO AND HIT THE SACK :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:51 PM~16284759
> *COUPLE SHOTS LOKO AND HIT THE SACK :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THAT SOUNDS GOOD ONLY PROBLEM IS.....SHE HITS BACK :wow:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 13 2010, 09:43 PM~16284635
> *GRACIAS AND CONGRATS TO U GUYS TO ON YOUR NEW CHAPTER.......GT DOIN IT BIG IN 2010 AND IT'S ONLY THE BEGINNING
> *


THANKS :biggrin: GT TO THE TOP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 13 2010, 09:52 PM~16284783
> *YEAH THAT SOUNDS GOOD ONLY PROBLEM IS.....SHE HITS BACK :wow:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHA MEXICAN REMEDY EL VAPORU :biggrin: EN EL PECHO :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES EAST LOS PASSN BY.. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Jan 13 2010, 09:54 PM~16284819
> *THANKS  :biggrin: GT TO THE TOP
> *


HOWS THAT GT LIFE MOI :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:54 PM~16284821
> *AHAHAHAHAHA MEXICAN REMEDY EL VAPORU :biggrin: EN EL PECHO  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I JUST GOT BACK FROM TARGET WITH THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 13 2010, 09:55 PM~16284840
> *:roflmao: I JUST GOT BACK FROM TARGET WITH THAT SHIT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DONT 4 GET LA SAN MARCOS :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

BIG CONGRATS TO YOU JOHN AND ALL OF GOODTIMES! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 13 2010, 09:57 PM~16284864
> *BIG CONGRATS TO YOU JOHN AND ALL OF GOODTIMES! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS PINKY


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

THOUGHT BIG JOHN WAS IN MAJESTICS :dunno: :dunno: NEVER BELIEVED IN CLUB HOPPIN BUT TO EACH IS OWN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jan 13 2010, 09:59 PM~16284917
> *THOUGHT BIG JOHN WAS IN MAJESTICS :dunno:  :dunno:  NEVER BELIEVED IN CLUB HOPPIN BUT TO EACH IS OWN
> *


YEZZ ZIRR THANKS FOR YOUR COMMENT


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

YOUR WELCOME!


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 09:55 PM~16284837
> *HOWS THAT GT LIFE MOI  :biggrin:
> *


FEEL'S GOOD HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Jan 13 2010, 10:04 PM~16284975
> *FEEL'S GOOD HOMIE
> *


YOU GUYS GONA MAKE IT 2 AZ ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 13 2010, 09:21 PM~16284269
> *A FEW OF THE SO. CAL CHAPTER MEMBERS
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Congrads BIG JOHN I know u will do great with GOOD TIMES :biggrin: Keep building them hoppers and tell my buzn I said whats up and I will B down soon.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 13 2010, 09:36 PM~16284517
> *QUE ONDA JOEY  :biggrin:  QUE DICE LA BUENA VIDA
> *


qvo loko how you been :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 09:38 PM~16284548
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :ninja:  :sprint:  :sprint: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 13 2010, 10:11 PM~16285069
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


whats up fool you scared
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
hopp it or junk it


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2010, 10:33 PM~16285446
> *whats up fool you scared
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hopp it or junk it
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

im celebrating already








welcome so cal chapter
big john and mario ;;again;;


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:35 PM~16285471
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


hes scared lol
whats up fool


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2010, 10:38 PM~16285511
> *im celebrating already
> 
> 
> ...


*WAACHA LOW.... BROWNNIES FROM GOODTIMES...*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jan 13 2010, 10:59 PM~16284917
> *THOUGHT BIG JOHN WAS IN MAJESTICS :dunno:  :dunno:  NEVER BELIEVED IN CLUB HOPPIN BUT TO EACH IS OWN
> *


IS THAT YOUR CAR IN YOUR AVI PIC? :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2010, 10:39 PM~16285535
> *hes scared lol
> whats up fool
> *


YOU MEMBER HOMIE AND IM CHILLIN FOO MAKIN THAT PAPER HAVE MY 61 @ THE CHEVY SHOP GETTIN STARTED ALREADY


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 13 2010, 10:46 PM~16285614
> *IS THAT YOUR CAR IN YOUR AVI PIC? :0
> *


whats up fool
fuck that car
what you up too homie
are you going to yuma,,


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:52 PM~16285685
> *YOU MEMBER HOMIE AND IM CHILLIN FOO MAKIN THAT PAPER HAVE MY 61 @ THE CHEVY SHOP GETTIN STARTED ALREADY
> *


yeah i member
hey fool i got a good deal i just 
have to show you


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

DONT GIVE MUCH ATTENTION 2 THE NEGATIVE COMMENTS G TIMERS WE GONNA GET THEM BOTH KEEP THIS TOPIC STRAIGHT ITS THE SO CAL CHAPTERS TIME 2 SHINE SEE YOU ALL SOON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2010, 10:54 PM~16285701
> *yeah i member
> hey fool i got a good deal i just
> have to show you
> *


WUT KINDA DEAL HOMIE :wow: TALK 2 ME LIL PUPPET


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:57 PM~16285720
> *DONT GIVE MUCH ATTENTION 2 THE NEGATIVE COMMENTS G TIMERS WE GONNA GET THEM BOTH KEEP THIS TOPIC STRAIGHT ITS THE SO CAL CHAPTERS TIME 2 SHINE SEE YOU ALL SOON
> *


why whos getting stupid :guns: :guns:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:57 PM~16285732
> *WUT KINDA DEAL HOMIE  :wow: TALK 2 ME LIL PUPPET
> *


63
vert
i need money


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:57 PM~16285720
> *DONT GIVE MUCH ATTENTION 2 THE NEGATIVE COMMENTS G TIMERS WE GONNA GET THEM BOTH KEEP THIS TOPIC STRAIGHT ITS THE SO CAL CHAPTERS TIME 2 SHINE SEE YOU ALL SOON
> *


PINCHE TROUBLES ALWAYS GETTING PEOPLE IN TROUBLE. ESE VATO NO TIENE LENGUA .. HE STAYS READY FOR TROUBLE CAUSE HES TROUBLE ...TO MUCH TESTOSTERONE.. HAHAHHAH
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2010, 11:09 PM~16285854
> *why whos getting stupid :guns:  :guns:
> *


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2010, 11:09 PM~16285854
> *why whos getting stupid :guns:  :guns:
> *


SEE...HAHAHHAHAHAHAHA.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2010, 11:09 PM~16285869
> *63
> vert
> i need money
> *


HOW MUCH FOO ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 13 2010, 11:10 PM~16285881
> *PINCHE TROUBLES  ALWAYS GETTING PEOPLE IN TROUBLE. ESE VATO NO TIENE LENGUA .. HE STAYS READY FOR TROUBLE CAUSE HES TROUBLE  ...TO MUCH TESTOSTERONE.. HAHAHHAH
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS MY DOGG RIGHT THERE :biggrin: SOMETIMES I HAVE 2 SLOW HIM DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 12 2010, 11:58 PM~16274737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 11:11 PM~16285893
> *HOW MUCH FOO ?
> *


barato guey
i want to jump on t


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 13 2010, 11:10 PM~16285881
> *PINCHE TROUBLES  ALWAYS GETTING PEOPLE IN TROUBLE. ESE VATO NO TIENE LENGUA .. HE STAYS READY FOR TROUBLE CAUSE HES TROUBLE  ...TO MUCH TESTOSTERONE.. HAHAHHAH
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


take care of my dog


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 11:16 PM~16285945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i put state to state to my shirts too 
come on :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2010, 11:22 PM~16286018
> *take care of my dog
> *


TU SABES PURO BULLIEE BREED.. AGV.1


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 13 2010, 11:24 PM~16286037
> *TU SABES PURO BULLIEE BREED.. AGV.1
> *


whats agv you fuckin trader


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

PURO GOODTIMES


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 11:12 PM~16285903
> *THATS MY DOGG RIGHT THERE  :biggrin: SOMETIMES I HAVE 2 SLOW HIM DOWN  :biggrin:
> *


CON PASTILLAS... SOME DOWNERS... HAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2010, 11:29 PM~16286096
> *whats agv you fuckin trader
> *











*PUPPIES WILL BE READY SOON !!!!*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:57 PM~16285720
> *DONT GIVE MUCH ATTENTION 2 THE NEGATIVE COMMENTS G TIMERS WE GONNA GET THEM BOTH KEEP THIS TOPIC STRAIGHT ITS THE SO CAL CHAPTERS TIME 2 SHINE SEE YOU ALL SOON
> *


A foo like my boy Big John says fuck wut u heard and fuck wut u say that's the madow homie.......................... those that now don't talk ,those that talk don't now .


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 13 2010, 11:58 PM~16286368
> *A foo like my boy Big John says fuck wut u heard and fuck wut u say that's the madow homie..........................                                    those that now don't talk ,those that talk don't now .
> *


PREACH !!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 14 2010, 12:01 AM~16286401
> *PREACH !!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME76 (Apr 22, 2008)

:wow: JOEY, MAYBE ITS TIME TO GET OFF BIG JOHN'S NUTTS, AND GET A MOTHER FUCKIN JOB, I THOUGHT YOUR NEW YEARS RESOLUTION WAS TO GET A JOB.


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2010, 11:52 PM~16285686
> *whats up fool
> fuck that car
> what you up too homie
> ...


chillin bro i hope to make it to yuma.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LOTS OF MOVEMENT IN THIS MUTHA FUKA  GT


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME76_@Jan 14 2010, 12:16 AM~16286534
> *:wow: JOEY, MAYBE ITS TIME TO GET OFF BIG JOHN'S NUTTS, AND GET A MOTHER FUCKIN JOB, I THOUGHT YOUR NEW YEARS RESOLUTION WAS TO GET A JOB.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

FUCC BIG JOHN CUZZ!!! HE BETTER BE GLAD WE DIDNT JUMP HIM TONITE AT THE SPOT, WE WAS GONNA GIVE HIM A WEDGY AND TAKE HIS SHOES BUT HIS FEET TO SMALL :biggrin: , BUT WE LEFT HIM ALONE BECUZ I GOT SOME GOOD HOMIES FROM THE BIG "GT" THAT ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL WITH US.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jan 14 2010, 12:54 AM~16286687
> *FUCC BIG JOHN CUZZ!!! HE BETTER BE GLAD WE DIDNT JUMP HIM TONITE AT THE SPOT, WE WAS GONNA GIVE HIM A WEDGY AND  TAKE HIS SHOES BUT HIS FEET TO SMALL :biggrin: , BUT WE LEFT HIM ALONE BECUZ I GOT SOME GOOD HOMIES FROM THE BIG "GT" THAT ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL WITH US.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

:yes: and that mighty GT train just stayz pushen ttmft for the so.cal GT


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 10:05 PM~16284990
> *YOU GUYS GONA MAKE IT 2 AZ ?
> *


HOPEFULLY :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 13 2010, 06:58 AM~16274737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this ride?


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

what up Pelon


----------



## JESSDAWG65 (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 13 2010, 08:57 PM~16284864
> *BIG CONGRATS TO YOU JOHN AND ALL OF GOODTIMES! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


was up dawg what it do foo you want in 2 i got you dawg  LOL..HAHAHA
:h5: :h5: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES.TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2010, 11:16 PM~16285945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrad BIG JOHN MAKE IT DO WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

TTMFT FOR GT SO.CAL


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

WHATS UP BIG AL I SEE YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT IT DO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 13 2010, 11:58 PM~16286368
> *A foo like my boy Big John says  those that now don't talk ,those that talk don't now .*


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

Doesnt big john got a majestic tattoo....?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 14 2010, 05:17 PM~16291655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 13 2010, 10:33 PM~16285446
> *whats up fool you scared
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hopp it or junk it
> *


SCARED OF PUTO :biggrin: IM READY WHEN YOU ARE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME76_@Jan 14 2010, 12:16 AM~16286534
> *:wow: JOEY, MAYBE ITS TIME TO GET OFF BIG JOHN'S NUTTS, AND GET A MOTHER FUCKIN JOB, I THOUGHT YOUR NEW YEARS RESOLUTION WAS TO GET A JOB.
> *


NO NOT YET SOON HOW ABOUT YOUR SELF AND IM NOT ON BIG JOHN NUTTS FAT BASTARD :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jan 14 2010, 12:54 AM~16286687
> *FUCC BIG JOHN CUZZ!!! HE BETTER BE GLAD WE DIDNT JUMP HIM TONITE AT THE SPOT, WE WAS GONNA GIVE HIM A WEDGY AND  TAKE HIS SHOES BUT HIS FEET TO SMALL :biggrin: , BUT WE LEFT HIM ALONE BECUZ I GOT SOME GOOD HOMIES FROM THE BIG "GT" THAT ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL WITH US.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 14 2010, 02:01 PM~16291485
> *Doesnt big john got a majestic tattoo....?
> *


WHY THE FUCC DO YOU CARE!!!


----------



## SUPREME76 (Apr 22, 2008)

:wow: HEY SKINNY, I MEAN "BALLER" JOEMAN. WHY DON'T YOU GET OFF YOUR MOTHER IN LAWS COMPUTER, AND GET A JOB, AND HOP YOUR SHIT! OH SHIT, YOU HAVE NOTHING TO HOP! 


OH BY THEY WAY, BAMBY WANTS TO KNOW HOW COME YOUR THE ONLY ONE SWEATING MANTECA, WHEN ITS 45* OUTSIDE????


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 14 2010, 12:24 AM~16286037
> *TU SABES PURO BULLIEE BREED.. AGV.1
> *


hey rueb you told me on the first you where going to cut that peice of shit malibu to break me off,, you ready 4 me?most likely not pero john can help you so let me know


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jan 14 2010, 09:11 PM~16294441
> *WHY THE FUCC DO YOU CARE!!!
> *


 :roflmao: sup homie


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

ORALE[/COLOR]


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

ORALE HAPPY WHATCHA TIO SAM HE'S CALLING..... :biggrin:


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 14 2010, 09:53 PM~16295000
> *hey rueb you told me on the first you where going to cut that peice of shit malibu to break me off,, you ready 4 me?most likely not pero john can help you so let me know
> *


Dammmmmnnnn what are you doing bro hopping,racing,cleanest ragg impala, cleanest g body, cleanest suv, damn rube think u barking up the wrong tree with that 79 donk but imma stay out of it :0 

Back to the topic congrats big John


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

CONGRATS BIG JOHN N MARIO!!!


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY

-FROM THE 805 CHAP!




GOODTIMES!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jan 14 2010, 12:54 AM~16286687
> *FUCC BIG JOHN CUZZ!!! HE BETTER BE GLAD WE DIDNT JUMP HIM TONITE AT THE SPOT, WE WAS GONNA GIVE HIM A WEDGY AND  TAKE HIS SHOES BUT HIS FEET TO SMALL :biggrin: , BUT WE LEFT HIM ALONE BECUZ I GOT SOME GOOD HOMIES FROM THE BIG "GT" THAT ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL WITH US.
> *


FUCC NIGGAPENO UR LUCKY I GAVE U GUYS A PASS!!!!CUZ I BROUGHT YOU IN TO THIS SHIT U KNOW THAT SON!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 14 2010, 10:50 PM~16296685
> *FUCC NIGGAPENO UR LUCKY I GAVE U GUYS A PASS!!!!CUZ I BROUGHT YOU IN TO THIS SHIT U KNOW THAT SON!!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 14 2010, 08:53 PM~16295000
> *hey rueb you told me on the first you where going to cut that peice of shit malibu to break me off,, you ready 4 me?most likely not pero john can help you so let me know
> *


 NIKKA LET ME BLOW U UP SOME BALLONES FIRST!!!!


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Jan 15 2010, 01:34 AM~16297978
> *I've built plenty homeboy  and I ain't cosigning but if u say u gonna brake someone off u gotta do it u should know that big dog and I have a couple cars in the garage u know that matter a fact I could have one finished in 24 hrs playa just gotta slap the set up in no biggie and I gaurantee I'll brake yo ass off and u know this but you lmk I don't gotta wait on no one to build mine big dog
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A WHOLE NEW TOPIC TO ME


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 14 2010, 11:50 PM~16296685
> *FUCC NIGGAPENO UR LUCKY I GAVE U GUYS A PASS!!!!CUZ I BROUGHT YOU IN TO THIS SHIT U KNOW THAT SON!!!!
> *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

congrats big john...u dont know me but im familiar wit ur work...n e ways..congrats,yall fools deep


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 15 2010, 12:39 AM~16298000
> *SOUNDS LIKE A WHOLE NEW TOPIC TO ME
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 12 2010, 09:44 AM~16265557
> *WHAT EVER IT TAKES THAT BIG "GT" WELCOME THE HOMIE BIG JOHN AND THE NEWEST CHAPTER TO OUR GROWING FAMILIA.....GOODTIMES ALL DAY.."THE WORLD WIDE TAKE OVER"...MIGHTY GT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 12 2010, 05:24 PM~16269431
> *Times with them (no joto) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 15 2010, 12:39 AM~16298000
> *SOUNDS LIKE A WHOLE NEW TOPIC TO ME
> *


CHINGAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

15 pages and counting


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 15 2010, 12:56 AM~16298084
> *CHINGAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


QVO CARA DE CHIKO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 12 2010, 12:15 PM~16266743
> *WELCOME BIG JOHN AND MARIO TO THE GT FAMILY... TTT FOR THE SO CAL CHAPTER...*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 15 2010, 12:56 AM~16298085
> *15 pages and counting
> *


MORE COMING SOON PARTY JUST GETTIN STARTED  GT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 12 2010, 01:37 PM~16267411
> *Congrats to Goodtimes for the addition to their fam and Big John and Mario for their chapter.No doubt these cats will lead in the right direction!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2010, 01:55 PM~16267554
> *No hatin here he really hasn't been with the m for awhile i think.Hope he finds what he was looking for with goodtimes they are a real good club also.Big props to both goodtimes and john.*


GRACIAS......


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 12 2010, 02:20 PM~16267806
> *Love the quote... "ONE TEAM, ONE DREAM"...  Congrats...  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 12:57 AM~16298091
> *MORE COMING SOON PARTY JUST GETTIN STARTED   GT
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 08:15 PM~16271779
> *WHOS NEXT ALEX ? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 12:56 AM~16298087
> *QVO CARA DE CHIKO
> *


Q-VO CARA DE HUARACHE :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 12 2010, 08:25 PM~16271928
> *sssshhhhh.if i tell u.ill have to kill u.j/k
> STAY TUNED 4 PICS AND MORE PEOPLE TO COME :wow:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 15 2010, 01:01 AM~16298103
> *Q-VO CARA DE HUARACHE :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHAHA :biggrin: JUST CHILLIN FOO YOU READY 2 START WORKIN ON MY K5 NOT HAVING THE 61 HERE IS KILLIN ME


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Jan 12 2010, 09:49 PM~16273231
> *WAT UP HOMIES CONGRATS ON THE SO.CAL CHAPTER GT 2010*


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 12:59 AM~16298097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE CARA DE LASTIMA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 15 2010, 01:03 AM~16298110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHI CHI NGAO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Felon801_@Jan 12 2010, 09:51 PM~16273257
> *Congrats homies.
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Jan 12 2010, 09:56 PM~16273330
> *:wave:  welcome to the family*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

HERE YOU GO WHAT YOU THINK ?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 09:57 PM~16273340
> *YOU AT HOME NOW HOMEBOY STATE 2 STATE WE STAND AS 1 MIGHTY GT WELCOMES YOU IN 2 OUR FAMILY
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 15 2010, 01:06 AM~16298122
> *HERE YOU GO  WHAT YOU THINK ?
> 
> 
> ...


*SUPER TIGHT NOVA.....GT ALL DAY HOMEBOY!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Jan 12 2010, 10:08 PM~16273504
> *ONE TEAM ONE DREAM, WELCOME ABOARD
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 10:55 PM~16274133
> *YEZZIRR!!!!
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 15 2010, 01:06 AM~16298122
> *HERE YOU GO  WHAT YOU THINK ?
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE-E FOO YOU MADE ME LOOK BETTER :biggrin: THAN REAL LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 12 2010, 10:56 PM~16274146
> *NO NEED TO THANK US DOWG ITS A PLEASURE TO HAVE YOU IN THE MIGHTY GOODTIMES CLICK HOME OF THE FULLTIMERS
> "ONE TEAM ONE DREAM"*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 10:59 PM~16274176
> *I THINK WE NEED 2 CELEBRATE THIS WEEKEND PARTY @ THE FOUNDERS AFTER ELYSIAN PARK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Jan 15 2010, 01:08 AM~16298132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PURO GOODTIMES LOKO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 11:07 PM~16274276
> *YEZZIRR SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!!!!YA DONT FORGET DA CAPRI SUNS FOR US THAT DONT DRINK LIKE DA HOMIS SAID
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*HOME OF THEM "FULLTIMERS'.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 15 2010, 01:04 AM~16298117
> *CHI CHI NGAO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

DA HOMIE MARIO GT


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 15 2010, 01:22 AM~16298186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 14 2010, 08:25 AM~16288052
> *Any more pics of this ride?
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 15 2010, 01:21 AM~16297885
> *NIKKA  LET ME BLOW U UP SOME BALLONES FIRST!!!!
> *


wtf i need ballones for?u said that malibu was worth more than any of my cars que no? :roflmao: :roflmao: comon nicca your homies lie to you,that car is junk but workable if it did inches.well you called me out so let me know.....oh n u said hop but we all know that wont happen,we can race or just about anything you want like i always say just in case i dont have it i will build it just for you....y no se aguite homie you started the shit talking


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

HEY I DONT SEE THE DONK 79 MALIBOOO IN ANY OF THE PICS? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 15 2010, 01:46 AM~16298281
> *HEY I DONT SEE THE DONK 79 MALIBOOO IN ANY OF THE PICS? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE DONT ROLL DONKS IN OUR CLUB HOMIE DISPENSA


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

??? ISNT BIG BUEBA GOODTIMER?I SEEN THAT CHAMILION PAINTED MALIBOO ON 22 S? MY BAD THEN HIS AVATAR MUST BE WRONG :wow: .....OH N IM JUST MESSING WITH THE HOMIE RUB BUT HE GOT A LIL LOUD ON THE FIRST IN FRONT OF MY CLUB MEMBERS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 15 2010, 01:46 AM~16298281
> *HEY I DONT SEE THE DONK 79 MALIBOOO IN ANY OF THE PICS? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: no donks here


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 15 2010, 01:52 AM~16298300
> *??? ISNT BIG BUEBA GOODTIMER?I SEEN THAT CHAMILION PAINTED MALIBOO ON 22 S? MY BAD THEN HIS AVATAR MUST BE WRONG :wow: .....OH N IM JUST MESSING WITH THE HOMIE RUB BUT HE GOT A LIL LOUD ON THE FIRST IN FRONT OF MY CLUB MEMBERS
> *




its cool thats his daily


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 15 2010, 01:52 AM~16298300
> *??? ISNT BIG BUEBA GOODTIMER?I SEEN THAT CHAMILION PAINTED MALIBOO ON 22 S? MY BAD THEN HIS AVATAR MUST BE WRONG :wow: .....OH N IM JUST MESSING WITH THE HOMIE RUB BUT HE GOT A LIL LOUD ON THE FIRST IN FRONT OF MY CLUB MEMBERS
> *


RUBB JOINED OUR CLUB WITH HIS 62 HES BUILDING HOMIE THAT MALIBU IS HIS G RIDE HOMIE AND ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 15 2010, 02:52 AM~16298300
> *??? ISNT BIG BUEBA GOODTIMER?I SEEN THAT CHAMILION PAINTED MALIBOO ON 22 S? MY BAD THEN HIS AVATAR MUST BE WRONG :wow: .....OH N IM JUST MESSING WITH THE HOMIE RUB BUT HE GOT A LIL LOUD ON THE FIRST IN FRONT OF MY CLUB MEMBERS
> *


AS LONG AS YOU WATCHING , WE KNOW WE DOING SOMRTHING RIGHT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

STRICTLY TRADITIONAL , ALL DAY LONG .


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, ~FULLTIMER~, allbluedup

WUTS GOOD G TIMERS


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 03:06 AM~16298347
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, ~FULLTIMER~, allbluedup
> 
> ...


   CHILLIN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 15 2010, 02:07 AM~16298352
> *   CHILLIN
> *


WUTS THE WEATHER LIKE IN THE 505 HOMIE


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 01:20 AM~16298181
> *DA HOMIE MARIO GT
> 
> 
> ...


Building another single for the come back!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 12 2010, 10:55 PM~16274133
> *YEZZIRR!!!!
> *


nice move homie......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hope to make 2 cali soon.. much love..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 15 2010, 02:10 AM~16298360
> *Building another single for the come back!
> *


YOU AINT FUKIN AROUND WUT HAPPEN 2 THAT REGAL ?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 15 2010, 02:12 AM~16298364
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 03:09 AM~16298359
> *WUTS THE WEATHER LIKE IN THE 505 HOMIE
> *


COLD AT NIGHT 50S IN THE DAY ,YOU COMING OUT HOMIE.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 15 2010, 02:18 AM~16298379
> *COLD AT NIGHT 50S IN THE DAY ,YOU COMING OUT HOMIE.
> *


ME AND A FEW G TIMERS WANNA TAKE A ROAD TRIP THAT WAY UTAH 3 TIMES ALREADY IN 2-3 MONTHS WAS ENOUGH FOR A LIL BIT I TOLD THEM ABOUT THE GOOD TIMES IN NEW MEXICO THEY READY BUT WE DONT WANNA SEE SNOW FOR A WHILE UTAH FUKED US UP :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 02:11 AM~16298363
> *YOU AINT FUKIN AROUND WUT HAPPEN 2 THAT REGAL ?
> *


Wrappingggg a new frame for it and chrome undies mabe triple digits for the super show si dios queire! Just finish the frame for the new one about to start the frame for the regal as soon as I put the body on the other one and send it to paint !


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 15 2010, 02:20 AM~16298384
> *Wrappingggg a new frame for it and chrome undies mabe triple digits for the super show si dios queire! Just finish the frame for the new one about to start the frame for the regal as soon as I put the body on the other one and send it to paint !
> *


DAMMM FOO YOU DOING 2 MUCH LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE ANY EXTRA PARTS FOR THE REAGL ONE OF OUR MEMBERS IN UTAH BUILDING THE YELLOW ONE I HAD HES GETTIN READY FOR JUNE HITTIN SOME INCHES


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 15 2010, 02:26 AM~16298394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR HAS 9 LIVES :biggrin: GT


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 02:21 AM~16298387
> *DAMMM FOO YOU DOING 2 MUCH LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE ANY EXTRA PARTS FOR THE REAGL ONE OF OUR MEMBERS IN UTAH BUILDING THE YELLOW ONE I HAD HES GETTIN READY FOR JUNE HITTIN SOME INCHES
> *


I aint done yet trying to start on my 90 brohm street car I want to drive on the fwy foo ! What does he need I know I got some stuff but let me !


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 15 2010, 02:29 AM~16298405
> *I aint done yet trying to start on my 90 brohm street car I want to drive on the fwy foo ! What does he need I know I got some stuff but let me !
> *


BEZELS GRILL TAIL LIGHTS AND SHIT LIKE THAT ALL OUTSIDE TRIM  HE REPAINTED THAT MUTHA FUKA SHOULD BE OUT BY JUNE


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 02:27 AM~16298396
> *THAT CAR HAS 9 LIVES  :biggrin: GT
> *


And it might be making a come back soon!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 15 2010, 02:33 AM~16298412
> *And it might be making a come back soon!
> *


 :0 FUKIN TROUBLE CALL YOU ALREADY ? :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 02:30 AM~16298408
> *BEZELS GRILL TAIL LIGHTS AND SHIT LIKE THAT ALL OUTSIDE TRIM   HE REPAINTED THAT MUTHA FUKA SHOULD BE OUT BY JUNE
> *


I now I got a couple of grills and I got a couple of outside trims but need some repairs!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 15 2010, 02:37 AM~16298421
> *I now I got a couple of grills and I got a couple of outside trims but need some repairs!
> *


ITS ALL GOOD LET ME KNOW WUT YOU HAVE FOO I HAVE SOME SHIT ALSO I WANA TRY AND GET HIM ALL HE NEEDS OUT HERE


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 02:34 AM~16298416
> *:0 FUKIN TROUBLE CALL YOU ALREADY ? :biggrin:
> *


Been waiting on him for a couple of months now so as soon as he's ready its on an poppin!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 15 2010, 02:39 AM~16298425
> *Been waiting on him for a couple of months now so as soon as he's ready its on an poppin!
> *


HE HAS THAT OTHER 1 YOU GUYS WAS WORKING ON BEFORE WILL PUSH THAT FOO A LIL BIT :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 02:41 AM~16298432
> *HE HAS THAT OTHER 1 YOU GUYS WAS WORKING ON BEFORE WILL PUSH THAT FOO A LIL BIT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 03:19 AM~16298383
> *ME AND A FEW G TIMERS WANNA TAKE A ROAD TRIP THAT WAY UTAH 3 TIMES ALREADY IN 2-3 MONTHS WAS ENOUGH FOR A LIL BIT I TOLD THEM ABOUT THE GOOD TIMES IN NEW MEXICO THEY READY BUT WE DONT WANNA SEE SNOW FOR A WHILE UTAH FUKED US UP  :biggrin:
> *


OPEN HOUSE OVER HERE PIMP BRING THEM DOWN :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 15 2010, 02:54 AM~16298464
> *OPEN HOUSE OVER HERE PIMP BRING THEM DOWN :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 15 2010, 01:06 AM~16298122
> *HERE YOU GO  WHAT YOU THINK ?
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SHIT LOOKS TIGHT DOG!!!!


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 15 2010, 05:37 AM~16298606
> *THATS SHIT LOOKS TIGHT DOG!!!!
> *


what up mr john?hey dogg my bad that i came on your topic to talk shit to rueb,but you and the rest on here know thats what we do on here.but we where just messing around me and rueb go way back we both live in monte ive even worked on his car. its all good..times.no direspect to any one.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 15 2010, 04:37 AM~16298606
> *THATS SHIT LOOKS TIGHT DOG!!!!
> *


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 15 2010, 08:51 AM~16299419
> *what up mr john?hey dogg my bad that i came on your topic to talk shit to rueb,but you and the rest on here know thats what we do on here.but we where just messing around me and rueb go way back we both live in monte ive even worked on his car. its all good..times.no direspect to any one.
> *


ME PERSONALLY,I DON'T LIKE TO TALK ABOUT IT.I JUST LIKE TO TAKE FLIGHT,SO WHENEVER YOU GUYS WANNA HOP,IM AVAILABLE MONDAY-SUNDAY
ANYWAYS YOU KNOW IVE ALWAYS LIKED TO HOP MANIACOS.TO ME U GOTTA BEAT THE BEST TO BE THA BEST.SO WHENEVER YOUR READY LETS DO THE DAMN THING.AND WE CAN ALSO HAVE A BOWLING TOURNAMENT TOO
GOOTIMES VS. MANIACOS.I CAN BOWL TOO.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 15 2010, 12:17 PM~16300623
> *ME PERSONALLY,I DON'T LIKE TO TALK ABOUT IT.I JUST LIKE TO TAKE FLIGHT,SO WHENEVER YOU GUYS WANNA HOP,IM AVAILABLE MONDAY-SUNDAY
> ANYWAYS YOU KNOW IVE ALWAYS LIKED TO HOP MANIACOS.TO ME U GOTTA BEAT THE BEST TO BE THA BEST.SO WHENEVER YOUR READY LETS DO THE DAMN THING.AND WE CAN ALSO HAVE A BOWLING TOURNAMENT TOO
> GOOTIMES VS. MANIACOS.I CAN BOWL TOO.
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 15 2010, 10:17 AM~16300623
> *ME PERSONALLY,I DON'T LIKE TO TALK ABOUT IT.I JUST LIKE TO TAKE FLIGHT,SO WHENEVER YOU GUYS WANNA HOP,IM AVAILABLE MONDAY-SUNDAY
> ANYWAYS YOU KNOW IVE ALWAYS LIKED TO HOP MANIACOS.TO ME U GOTTA BEAT THE BEST TO BE THA BEST.SO WHENEVER YOUR READY LETS DO THE DAMN THING.AND WE CAN ALSO HAVE A BOWLING TOURNAMENT TOO
> GOOTIMES VS. MANIACOS.I CAN BOWL TOO.
> *


do you do king taco eating competitions!!!!!    hno: hno:  :x: :rimshot: :rimshot: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:wave: :wave: WHATS UP BIG JOHN


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 15 2010, 12:17 PM~16300623
> *ME PERSONALLY,I DON'T LIKE TO TALK ABOUT IT.I JUST LIKE TO TAKE FLIGHT,SO WHENEVER YOU GUYS WANNA HOP,IM AVAILABLE MONDAY-SUNDAY
> ANYWAYS YOU KNOW IVE ALWAYS LIKED TO HOP MANIACOS.TO ME U GOTTA BEAT THE BEST TO BE THA BEST.SO WHENEVER YOUR READY LETS DO THE DAMN THING.AND WE CAN ALSO HAVE A BOWLING TOURNAMENT TOO
> GOOTIMES VS. MANIACOS.I CAN BOWL TOO.
> *


sounds like fun to me MANIACOS love to hop we will set it up hop and bowling shit we down with that alex :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 12:23 PM~16301135
> *do you do king taco eating competitions!!!!!       hno:  hno:    :x:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 12:23 PM~16301135
> *do you do king taco eating competitions!!!!!       hno:  hno:    :x:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


ill take up that challenge!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

HERE YOU GO WHAT YOU THINK ? 










SICK LOCO...


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 15 2010, 08:50 PM~16304903
> *HERE YOU GO  WHAT YOU THINK ?
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

QUE ONDA MIKE :wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 15 2010, 07:10 PM~16305114
> *QUE ONDA MIKE :wave:
> *


sup perro


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 15 2010, 07:50 PM~16304903
> *HERE YOU GO  WHAT YOU THINK ?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

QUE ONDA JOHN


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 15 2010, 10:44 PM~16306591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cuz we going ta the top :sprint:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 15 2010, 11:07 PM~16306788
> *cuz we going ta the top  :sprint:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 14 2010, 06:31 PM~16293480
> *SCARED OF PUTO  :biggrin: IM READY WHEN YOU ARE :biggrin:
> *


x frames homie :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 15 2010, 01:06 AM~16298122
> *HERE YOU GO  WHAT YOU THINK ?
> 
> 
> ...


everybody looks sad happen in that pic


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 15 2010, 01:52 AM~16298300
> *??? ISNT BIG BUEBA GOODTIMER?I SEEN THAT CHAMILION PAINTED MALIBOO ON 22 S? MY BAD THEN HIS AVATAR MUST BE WRONG :wow: .....OH N IM JUST MESSING WITH THE HOMIE RUB BUT HE GOT A LIL LOUD ON THE FIRST IN FRONT OF MY CLUB MEMBERS
> *


and what the fuck does that has to do with us
swallow it,, some where else
this is someone else topic,,


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 15 2010, 08:51 AM~16299419
> *what up mr john?hey dogg my bad that i came on your topic to talk shit to rueb,but you and the rest on here know thats what we do on here.but we where just messing around me and rueb go way back we both live in monte ive even worked on his car. its all good..times.no direspect to any one.
> *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> WHAT KIND OF RIDE DO I NEED TO JOIN THE CLUB ??????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 13 2010, 09:21 PM~16284269
> *A FEW OF THE SO. CAL CHAPTER MEMBERS
> 
> 
> ...



*Congrads John on joining GOODTIMES CC*


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 15 2010, 12:17 PM~16300623
> *ME PERSONALLY,I DON'T LIKE TO TALK ABOUT IT.I JUST LIKE TO TAKE FLIGHT,SO WHENEVER YOU GUYS WANNA HOP,IM AVAILABLE MONDAY-SUNDAY
> ANYWAYS YOU KNOW IVE ALWAYS LIKED TO HOP MANIACOS.TO ME U GOTTA BEAT THE BEST TO BE THA BEST.SO WHENEVER YOUR READY LETS DO THE DAMN THING.AND WE CAN ALSO HAVE A BOWLING TOURNAMENT TOO
> GOOTIMES VS. MANIACOS.I CAN BOWL TOO.
> *


yes sir,we will set it up.my caprise is just a single pump street car but give me about a week to get batteries and a pump for my wagon and we can do the damn thing.dont trip dogg i will let you know during the week


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 16 2010, 12:54 AM~16307190
> *and what the fuck does that has to do with us
> swallow it,, some where else
> this is someone else topic,,
> *


 hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jan 15 2010, 11:54 PM~16307190
> *and what the fuck does that has to do with us
> swallow it,, some where else
> this is someone else topic,,
> *


WAT UP TROUBLE IT WAS KOO KICKEN IT WIT YA DOGIE :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 17 2010, 10:05 PM~16321980
> *yes sir,we will set it up.my caprise is just a single pump street car but give me about a week to get batteries and a pump for my wagon and we can do the damn thing.dont trip dogg i will let you know during the week
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 17 2010, 10:05 PM~16321980
> *yes sir,we will set it up.my caprise is just a single pump street car but give me about a week to get batteries and a pump for my wagon and we can do the damn thing.dont trip dogg i will let you know during the week
> *


  :h5:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up GOODTIMERS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

What up GOODTIMERS!!!! :wave: :wave: Just got done getting the tatt cleaned up and it looks GOOD! Member for life..... :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Jan 19 2010, 11:23 PM~16347951
> *What up GOODTIMERS!!!! :wave:  :wave: Just got done getting the tatt cleaned up and it looks GOOD! Member for life..... :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


THATS RIGHT CHAPAS  GT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 19 2010, 02:01 AM~16336302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats to GT and big jon! Wat bout huss?


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 20 2010, 02:02 PM~16352717
> *Congrats to GT and big jon! Wat bout huss?
> *


His kicking it homie riding harleys!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD MORNING G TIMERS KEEP PUSHIN  GT


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 24 2010, 12:51 PM~16394651
> *View My Video
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 24 2010, 11:51 AM~16394651
> *View My Video
> *


CHIPPER!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 24 2010, 02:02 PM~16394734
> *CHIPPER!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CALM DOWN TODD I MEAN HAPPY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 24 2010, 12:11 PM~16394785
> *CALM DOWN TODD I MEAN HAPPY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :guns:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 24 2010, 01:16 PM~16394818
> *:guns:  :guns:
> *


DONT ACT LIKE THAT SLAPPY I SEEN YOU AND TODD GIVE EACH OTHER A BIG ASS HUG LIKE U GUYS WERE BOYFRIENDS!!!!ON VIDEO :0 !!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 24 2010, 01:54 PM~16395096
> *DONT ACT LIKE THAT SLAPPY I SEEN YOU AND TODD GIVE EACH OTHER A BIG ASS HUG LIKE U GUYS WERE BOYFRIENDS!!!!ON VIDEO :0 !!!!
> *



:0


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 24 2010, 01:54 PM~16395096
> *DONT ACT LIKE THAT SLAPPY I SEEN YOU AND TODD GIVE EACH OTHER A BIG ASS HUG LIKE U GUYS WERE BOYFRIENDS!!!!ON VIDEO :0 !!!!
> *


WAS CRACKIN SHOVEL NOSE :cheesy:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Jan 24 2010, 02:05 PM~16395164
> *WAS CRACKIN SHOVEL NOSE :cheesy:
> *


WHATS UP JUMBO NOSE :0 ?


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 24 2010, 02:09 PM~16395188
> *WHATS UP JUMBO NOSE :0 ?
> *


WASS UP U ALL RIGHT HOME SICK YET :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FVMAJESTICS661_@Jan 24 2010, 02:11 PM~16395203
> *WASS UP U ALL RIGHT  HOME SICK YET :biggrin:
> *


NOT AT ALL DOG!!!!


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 24 2010, 02:13 PM~16395219
> *NOT AT ALL DOG!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 24 2010, 12:54 PM~16395096
> *DONT ACT LIKE THAT SLAPPY I SEEN YOU AND TODD GIVE EACH OTHER A BIG ASS HUG LIKE U GUYS WERE BOYFRIENDS!!!!ON VIDEO :0 !!!!
> *


YOU JUST MAD CAUSE YOU AINT IN OUR LEVEL INCH WISE YOU BIG FLUFFER!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :run: :run</span>: JUST CAUSE DARRYL IS RUNNING SHIT IN HOW HIGH!!! :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 24 2010, 03:35 PM~16396389
> *:0
> YOU JUST MAD CAUSE YOU AINT IN OUR LEVEL INCH WISE YOU BIG FLUFFER!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :run:  :run</span>:  JUST CAUSE DARRYL IS RUNNING SHIT IN HOW HIGH!!! :0
> *


 :0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 24 2010, 04:35 PM~16396389
> *:0
> YOU JUST MAD CAUSE YOU AINT IN OUR LEVEL INCH WISE YOU BIG FLUFFER!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :run:  :run</span>:  JUST CAUSE DARRYL IS RUNNING SHIT IN HOW HIGH!!! :0
> *


CHIPPER WILL ALWAYS BE MY SHOP BITCH!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 25 2010, 12:18 AM~16401571
> *CHIPPER WILL ALWAYS BE MY SHOP BITCH!!!!
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

CONGRATS BIG JOHN FROM THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FAMILY, MUCH LUV HOMIE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 24 2010, 11:18 PM~16401571
> *CHIPPER WILL ALWAYS BE MY SHOP BITCH!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 24 2010, 12:51 PM~16394651
> *View My Video
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :no: :no:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*SAN DIEGO HOPP JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE HOMIES THEY SAID THEY LOOKIN FOR SOMEONE ELSE 2 HOPP AGAINST OUT HERE WE STILL TRYING 2 MAKE SOME PLANS FOR SUNDAY GOOD TIMES CC *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 26 2010, 04:52 PM~16419605
> *SORRY PEOPLE... THERE WILL BE NOT HOP ON THE 31 DUE TO THE FACT THAT SOME SORRY PUNK PIECE OF SHIT LOW LIFE JUMPED MY GATE HERE AT THE SHOP AND STOLE 2 ADEX DUMP AND A DOUBLE PUMP SETUP AND 2 NEW MOTORS TOOLS ECT............... IF THERES ENY INFO FOR THE MISSING PARTS I GOT 2g's FOR THATS INFO IF IT LEADS ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.... IM NOT PLAYING TO WHO EVER STOLE THESE PARTS FROM ME IMMA HURT YOU AND I WONT MIND GOING TO PRISON FOR IT......... I SWEAR ....... 619 366 3585 CHAIO....
> *


----------

